# Is affair a crime in your country?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you bring your spouse and the OM/OW to court and punish them for adultery? If yes, will you do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

In Singapore, you can get divorced in the family court if your spouse commited adultery. That's it.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

It should be a crime as far as I am concerned. People in N. America get off way to easy when it comes to adultery. I bet you if the laws were more strict people would think twice before dropping their pants and spreading their legs. Nobody says you should be stuck in a bad marriage but there is certainly nothing done to at least promote working on the marriage. Canada in that matter is at least little bit better than the US. Here you have to be separated for a year before filing for divorce. But in the US it seems that it's faster to get a divorce than go through a McDonald's drivethru


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

no its not a crime to cheat in amreica. i do know that a spouse can take the other person to court and sue them for aliennation of affection, weather or not a dicorce results from the affair.

ALSO:
its accectible to have a misstress or two, but pilgimy is frowned at. as long as the woman walking next to that man is just banging him, oh thats all good, but wait your his second wife??!!!?? they want to burn you, or drown you...

it wold be weird if you could go to jail for cheating, and who wants to pay for that. mosr of us dont care who you are sleeping with, i know republicans seem to care, but they are not sleeping with anybody, or at least not who they want.

plus, would bill clinton have went to jail, was it cheating?? if hillary said it wasnt, was it?? should eric benay, have gone to jail for cheating on hallie?? 
yea i know to most men, yes, string him up..

its just one of those "victimless" crime. the divorce rate is 60%, where would they be housed[if half ended because of cheating]

and would both people be held accountable for the cheating, he did it, she drive him to it, there was no sex....she did it, he drove her to do it, there was no affection...it can go on and on...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, it is too a crime in several of the United States. New York for example.

From wikipedia:

In the United States, laws vary from state to state. In those states where adultery is still on the statute book (although rarely prosecuted), penalties vary from life sentence (Michigan),[47] to a fine of $10 (Maryland), to a Class I felony (Wisconsin).[48] In the U.S. Military, adultery is a potential court-martial offense.[16] The enforceability of adultery laws in the United States is unclear following Supreme Court decisions since 1965 relating to privacy and sexual intimacy of consenting adults.[49] However, occasional prosecutions do occur.[50]


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the legalization of morality is dumb. Affair is a breach of contract, nothing more. The contract should specify what to do in case of breach. But jail for breach of contract? No.

I actually think that civil marriage should just go away. Give tax benefits to parents if tax breaks are supposed to be good for kids. And leave marriage to churches.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

MICHZZ

just cuz its in the law books dosent mean it works out like that, in mich, i think the only you face real jail time is if you killed about 10 people, got caught on a bunch of video cameras, and signed a confession with god, the pope and your grandmother telling everone, i saw him do it, then they might make an atempt to lock you up....
it was a joke--mostly--
look at john edwards, we all knew what he did...who he did it with...and exactly how they got down. and then there is the baby...nothing happened to either of them, it could have..it perhaps should have...but not our business[lthough entainment tonite and extra thought it was our every right]i really hated not having cable then]

just for funnzies, there is a state where you must dress your house in its sunday bonnet, on sunday, if you take it out...you have to pay a huge fine, and serve jail time...lol..


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think infidelity should matter in regards to spousal support.

It's not fair to have to pay for another's deception and flouting of their wedding vows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i know it varys from judge to judge, but if you were a good provider, and didnt abuse your chick, and always loved on your kids...and you can prove she was a **** bucket, you will only pay child support.

its a slippery slope of finger pointing, and a lot of he said, she said. a lot is changing in views of divorce today. women are being told you got two legs and two working arms, you can work to.

ive seen on divorce court, when the guy only had to pay 3 or 6 months of alomony(?) and she was to find work. so its a whole different ball game. i believe the days of getting a big fat divorce settlement to set chicks up for life are far and few.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 23, 2010)

It isn't in South Africa (where some traditional cultures still allow polygamous marriages - our president being a fervent supporter of this belief). However, when the OW's husband found out that contact had not been broken, he sent my husband a lawyers letter stating that there had been an adulterous relationship between my husband and his wife, and that if he did not "desist" from this, or do or say anything to "encourage her to leave her marital home", he would take further legal action to protect his rights as her husband. Legally, it has no standing, but it could mean a costly visit to the court just to have it thrown out in any event.


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fallon said:


> It isn't in South Africa (where some traditional cultures still allow polygamous marriages - our president being a fervent supporter of this belief). However, when the OW's husband found out that contact had not been broken, he sent my husband a lawyers letter stating that there had been an adulterous relationship between my husband and his wife, and that if he did not "desist" from this, or do or say anything to "encourage her to leave her marital home", he would take further legal action to protect his rights as her husband. Legally, it has no standing, but it could mean a costly visit to the court just to have it thrown out in any event.




I think more people should do this


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

In Taiwan, Adultery is a jailable crime and can get fined also.

But you have to catch the adulterers while in the middle of Fxxxing in bed, together with the police, such funny act is called catching the monkey.

You can put the OW/OM in jail and you can be compensated with lots of money paid by the OW/OM.

Nice huh!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheaters should run a show there - they could earn a huge "finder's fee"


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

michzz said:


> I think infidelity should matter in regards to spousal support.
> 
> It's not fair to have to pay for another's deception and flouting of their wedding vows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think the concept of spousal support is a total load of crock.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> In Taiwan, Adultery is a jailable crime and can get fined also.
> 
> But you have to catch the adulterers while in the middle of Fxxxing in bed, together with the police, such funny act is called catching the monkey.
> 
> ...


No that is not nice. It should not be a crime, or finabled, or anything. It is a personal act. Nothing the law should have anything to do with.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 23, 2010)

I think that could depend largely on what side of the fence your sitting on.

It's certainly not fair on the rest of the family. When I got my copy of my husband's lawyers letter, and her husband got whiff that I was upset by it, he called me to explain that he thought it offered both him and me an element of security. I said that I could see where he was coming from, provided the conditions were adhered to. If they weren't, then he wouldn't be punishing my husband alone, but me and two small children too. 

I suppose there are always innocent victims when it comes to war.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

yes it's and a big one too

little harder for women but the women right organizations work on this and doesn't mean men got out of it they face a really hard time 

the best part of this if a man catches them in bed just kill both the way he likes most and get out of it harmless and women can do the same and face maximum 3 to 7 years and may be free at all with good lawyer if not much into kill report them the face prison and great scandal 

really love these laws more than before after reading all these threads down here


----------

